# Trivia 2/2



## luckytrim (Feb 2, 2019)

trivia 2/2
DID YOU KNOW...
In the 19th century, it was illegal for British Officers to  shave their
mustaches.

1. Who was POTUS When ...
The Great Depression started...
2. Strange Words are These ;
Schadenfreude means...
  a. - "Happiness from a friend"
  b. - "Happiness from getting dumped"
  c. - "Happiness because you are sad"
  d. - "Happiness at the misfortune of others"
3. "...Wouldn't you agree, baby you and me, we've got..." What  kind of love
were the Mind Benders singing about in the mid  1960s?
4. Saint Pierre and Miquelon are islands owned by France and  located off the
east coast of _____.
5. In the NATO Phonetic Alphabet, what word represents E  ?
6. The Battle of Hastings took place on October 14, 1066. Who  led his troops 
to victory?
(Hint; His nickname will not do... )
7. Which creature can be found smoking a hookah in Lewis  Carroll's 'Alice's 
Adventures in Wonderland'?
8. What country is home to the LOTUS Car Company  ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The Lord instructed Noah to take two of every animal, male and  female into
the ark.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Herbert Hoover
2. - d
3. A Groovy Kind...
4. Canada
5. Echo
6.  William I of Normandy
7. the Caterpillar
8. England

CRAP !!

Ask children who are even vaguely familiar with the biblical  account of the
Flood how many animals of each kind Noah took into the ark,  and you likely
will hear, “Two!” Most Bible students are familiar with the  instructions
recorded in Genesis 6:19 that God gave to Noah: “And of every  living thing
of all flesh you shall bring two of every sort into the ark,  to keep them
alive with you; they shall be male and female” (Genesis 6:19,  emp. added;
cf. 7:15). It seems that fewer people, however, are aware that  God also
instructed Noah, saying, “You shall take with you seven each  of every clean
animal, a male and his female; two each of animals that are  unclean, a male
and his female; also seven each of birds of the air, male and  female, to
keep the species alive on the face of all the earth” (Genesis  7:2-3, emp.
added).


----------

